# aguascalientes bound in a few weeks



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,
My partner and I are moving to Aguascalientes from the usa. I've already rented a home and am eager to make new friends in my new city. I wonder if there are any usa expats or english speaking expats living in aguascalientes. I should be in the new home by christmas. Thanks for any information given to make my transition a smooth one.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. All I can tell you about Aguascalientes is that I got lost passing through it once.
Hopefully, someone there will respond.
Congratulations on your new home.


----------



## gringolimon (Dec 6, 2009)

tjfjrabm said:


> Hi everyone,
> My partner and I are moving to Aguascalientes from the usa. I've already rented a home and am eager to make new friends in my new city. I wonder if there are any usa expats or english speaking expats living in aguascalientes. I should be in the new home by christmas. Thanks for any information given to make my transition a smooth one.


What would like you know? I'm familiar with that city and will be there sometime within the next month. Are you relocating due to a job? What are your interests?


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Thanks for the welcome*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. All I can tell you about Aguascalientes is that I got lost passing through it once.
> Hopefully, someone there will respond.
> Congratulations on your new home.


Thanks for the welcome. I think this forum is great. Hope to learn a lot from others experiences and perhaps, one day, I'll be able to help someone out that is a new expat.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

*gringolimon 214993*



gringolimon said:


> What would like you know? I'm familiar with that city and will be there sometime within the next month. Are you relocating due to a job? What are your interests?


Not relocating due to a job. My interests are pretty varried. I've been wanting to live in Mexico and finally am able to make the move. Aguascalientes seems like the ideal place to live from all that I've learned. Fell in love with the place when I finally visited. My partner is from Mexico City and we figured this would be close to Guanijuato and Guadalajara (sp) and yet less expensive a place to live. I guess I still have a lot to learn about the area but I figured a one year rental will give us time to really make the best choice about where we want to buy a place. The people I've met so far are great. I'm a retired educator/banker/librarian and have many interests. [/LEFT]


----------



## gringolimon (Dec 6, 2009)

tjfjrabm said:


> Not relocating due to a job. My interests are pretty varried. I've been wanting to live in Mexico and finally am able to make the move. Aguascalientes seems like the ideal place to live from all that I've learned. Fell in love with the place when I finally visited. My partner is from Mexico City and we figured this would be close to Guanijuato and Guadalajara (sp) and yet less expensive a place to live. I guess I still have a lot to learn about the area but I figured a one year rental will give us time to really make the best choice about where we want to buy a place. The people I've met so far are great. I'm a retired educator/banker/librarian and have many interests. [/LEFT]


If you haven't already, you will notice that the majority of the working class people in a business related career are bilingual. If you have any questions with regards to living in Aguascalientes, please feel free to ask and I'll try my best to give you an answer or at least direct to the correct place where you can get it.


----------



## cancunphotographer (Dec 6, 2009)

gringolimon said:


> What would like you know? I'm familiar with that city and will be there sometime within the next month. Are you relocating due to a job? What are your interests?


Yes, I am also Mexican resident so please let me know your concern in details. I may give you some useful info.:boxing:


----------

